# Where in Western Oregon?



## RachieT123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello my husband and I are looking to relocate to Oregon from Montana. Looking for something on the western half that we can move our hobby farm critters to. We both work from home so finding new jobs isn't an issue but we would like to be within 20ish miles a town. (He would prefer Portland or Eugene) our budget is $400,000. Can o get any recommendations on location? I would guess for that price we would be looking at a fixer upper which is fine I just want some grazable land.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

There are some great properties in the Yamhill, Gaston, Oregon City and Canby areas in that price range.


----------

